

 95% says TSA is going too far -- US News & World Report survey - adrianscott
http://www.adrianscott.org/95-says-tsa-is-going-too-far-us-news-world-re

======
gregpilling
yes they are. I guess I side with the majority. My son recently had a brain
aneurysm and was fixed up at the Barrow' s clinic in Phoenix, AZ (he is fine
now). During the process they use dye and X-rays to check on the progress of
stopping the leak. The doctor's post op instructions to us were for him to
specifically avoid any X-rays that we could - his example was dental X-rays.
When we asked about the body scanner he was very emphatic that it should be
avoided - he regarded it as much more problematic than the dental exam. He
stated that he would be going for the grope option, instead of the nude photo.
Radiation exposure is cumulative, see more here
<http://www.epa.gov/rpdweb00/understand/health_effects.html>

